# Bodybuilding Beginner Needs?



## robemeen (Mar 5, 2014)

I start planning to go to the gym, but many people told me to buy a lot of protein powder, Vitamins, Recovery Enhancer, Amino Acids, Glutamine and many others. What do I really need?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 5, 2014)

Egg's &egg whites, chicken, amino acids, lean beef, vitamins, protein is a nice little snack in between meals. Why don't you post some stats age, weight, height. You said u just started beginning to go to the gym or get back into it?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think just starting out,  you need more knowledge.   Read all the stickies.  Ask specific questions as you have them.  You found a great board with a vast amount of knowledge and a great group of guys willing to help.   Bit by bit you will piece it together.  Good look brother!


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 5, 2014)

Squats, deads, and benches. Lots of good food and lots of rest. A good whey iso is the only supp you'll need.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 5, 2014)

All good advice here. Read and you will learn how to train and eat.


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 5, 2014)

robemeen said:


> I start planning to go to the gym, but many people told me to buy a lot of protein powder, Vitamins, Recovery Enhancer, Amino Acids, Glutamine and many others. What do I really need?




I use of course protein powders, along with lots of high protein meals, vitamins, amino acids, and creatine..


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 5, 2014)

Food and knowledge... eat, read, synthesize, train, eat, read, synthesize... You honestly don't need at supplements starting out


----------

